# Do tobacco stems stain or cause nicotine addiction?



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I've about run through my supply of clean, guaranteed not sprayed, long pine needles (neighbor cut down their tree), and am considering buying some of tobacco stems from one of the pigeon supply places. Has anyone used them? Birds setting eggs would spend a lot of time in contact with the material, in addition to having it in their mouth when collecting or rearranging the nest material. Do birds become addicted to the nicotine? Does it stain white feathers? Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm sorry Terri, but I don't have any real answers to give you. I sure do want to kid you about it, though--you're kinda' wiiiiiiiide open for that...

<Puff! Puff! Smoke! Smoke!>

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Terri,

We have used them for a few years now with no problems.

Cynthia


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

i ordered sum tobacco stems about 3 weeks ago, the pigeons are first a little hesitent to go into the nest because of the new material...but now they got used to it, and are comfy inside...i have seen any stains on them and i dont think there are any addiction goin on...or else they would have been fightin over the stems...hahaha...


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

if they are about 1-2cm long my dad has used them 2 i like them over straw


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

I have used tabocco stems with no problem. However I have so many pine trees in my neighborhood, that its more economical to use the needles.

ac


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

We can use pine needles? *raises eyebrows* Dead or still green?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> We can use pine needles? *raises eyebrows* Dead or still green?


Dried out (dead). The birds love them!

Terry


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Any reason why you can't use Alfalfa stems? Easy to come by on the most part,, only 3.00 a bale,, put it in a plastic garbage bag and it stays good forever,, if the birds eat a few leaves,, stems,, it can't be anything but good for them,, I've used them for years,, and works great,,
At first,, I put some Childrens sand mixed with iodine in the sand,, let it dry,, keeps out the bugs,, and let them make there own nest by just throwing in some alfalfa on the floor,, they have a blast,, and also,, the alfalfa is good for keeping away parasites,, bugs,, etc..
Sure beats the shipping costs of anything from an out of state supplier..
Just a thought,,
Gary H.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I have used both tabocco stems and pine needles at the same time the tabocco stems keep much of the bugs out of the nest and off the birds.So i recomand the use of both at the same time. .GEORGE


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

My birds love pine needles. I put a good base of brown down on floor. Then add some green pieces. The green pieces seam to get picked up quickly to be put in nest, must smell fresher.  Then I can tell who is busy building a FRESH nest. Just look for the green nest. I have also read pine also keeps the bugs away.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

TerriB said:


> I've about run through my supply of clean, guaranteed not sprayed, long pine needles (neighbor cut down their tree), and am considering buying some of tobacco stems from one of the pigeon supply places. Has anyone used them? Birds setting eggs would spend a lot of time in contact with the material, in addition to having it in their mouth when collecting or rearranging the nest material. Do birds become addicted to the nicotine? Does it stain white feathers? Thanks for any info you can provide.


 We stopped using them over various health concerns, and the fact that with felt pads, no nesting material is needed, so why risk it ? If it is to make you feel a little better, and spoil your birds, then cedar shavings seem a safer bet.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback! I really appreciate the different comments!

(Bad, Pidgey!!!  Yeah, I figured you'd say something.)

Gary H, I've heard that grass stems and hay can harbor bugs and can grow mold easily. I'd definitely prefer to find something local that would work.

Good idea to use green needles as a tell on whose building a fresh nest! 

Warren, have you seen health problems with the pine needles or the tobacco stems? Yep, it's mainly to spoil my birds.  Since I don't have space to let them hatch eggs, I like to let them enjoy the other aspects to the fullest. I've heard that cedar shavings are bad for bedding because the aromatic oils can cause respiratory problems. I tried to order those nice black felt pads from JEDDS but they're out of stock!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wasn't there a thread about felt pads being bad to use in nesting bowls? Something about being toxic?

I tried pine needles with Squeaks...what a mess! So, I give him shredded paper. When he goes out of daddy mode, I throw everything away and start fresh the next time around. Of course, I only have the one bird, but he sure makes short work of putting those paper shreds in his basket. One minute there's a pile, the next minute they are all gone!   

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Wasn't there a thread about felt pads being bad to use in nesting bowls? Something about being toxic?
> 
> Shi


Yes, several people lost birds due to toxic nest bowl liners.

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

TerriB said:


> .....I've heard that cedar shavings are bad for bedding because the aromatic oils can cause respiratory problems. I tried to order those nice black felt pads from JEDDS but they're out of stock!


Terri,

That is what I heard about the tobacco stems....been using the cedar shavings this whole season, and there has not been any issues.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lots of food for thought. Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *Quote:
> Originally Posted by TerriB
> .....I've heard that cedar shavings are bad for bedding because the aromatic oils can cause respiratory problems. I tried to order those nice black felt pads from JEDDS but they're out of stock! *


I remember reading about that myself.

My guys love the tobbaco stems. There's a no smoking sign on there cage so they know not to light up. 

We do the fake wooden egg thing and I don't have any white pijes.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well I give my birds tobbaco stems and feed them hemp seed................... I don"t worry about it until I see them rolling their own  .GEORGE


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We use felt pads in the nesting bowls. We get them from pigeon suppliers. I didn't know that they could be toxic! Was it a particular brand?

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is the thread that discusses felt pads.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14021


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Maggie. We don't breed, so have had no problems, but will have to reconsider using the pads now.

On the subject of tobbacco stalks, a lot of our pigeons are white and they haven't got any stains.

Cynthia


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have used tobacco stems with no problems and great results, I would recommend it, the birds love making their nest with it, which brings up a Question to the rest of you? Are you making the nest for the birds? I let the birds build the nest for themselves and they seem to love doing it, i just place an empty "usually disposable nest" bowl in the nest box and place the nesting material on a wall by the floor and let the birds pick up what they want for their nest, they do it in no time at all flying back and forth until it suits them! Part of their natural instinct is to build a nest i wouldn't want them to lose that!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> ...Part of their natural instinct is to build a nest i wouldn't want them to lose that!


Thanks for the input. Yep, their drive to collect nice twiggy bits is strong! Charlie has an unusual technique involving flinging it over his shoulder first.


----------

